# The Horrors of Shitty Neighbors



## Volvo240 (Feb 9, 2019)

I did some back searching and there's a couple threads on shit hole neighbors but not a full on thread like the occupation threads here which are a delight.
Share your shitty neighbor stories here. Imma start.

So a few years ago I lived in a shit hole studio in a great suburb. I actually loved the place as most folks there were seeking cheap ways to keep themselves, spouses, kids in a good area to live
Well a month after moving in I started hearing loud violent banging upstairs ( like someone dropping a 50 pound weight at random times)
I'm sure it's the plumbing etc. Whatever. But it keeps happening.

Go to the front office one day. One of the nice office ladies ( despite it being a shit hole they were amazing) asks if I'm hearing a banging noise. 
I tell her yes as she sighs.

His name is Frank. Any time a female moves into your apartment we get these complaints.

Goody. Well one day I get home from work and see a man in his fifties struggling with a giant box of VHS tapes. I hold open the front door that auto locks and get this kindly reply 
" I don't need YOUR help"

Welp. Of course that was Frank. I dealt with his shit for awhile until I started dating. My partner  freaked out after hearing his details as well as the sound firsthand.
 well... One day Frank banged too much and there was a confrontation. Frank is also apparently a hoarder due to my partners view of his studio and his shitty mini van filled with crap


So frank tried to narc to one of the nice office ladies who he's apparently been a dick to for 15 years plus. She has to excuse herself from the bitching as the phone goes off . He decided it was smart to call her a bitch. She decided it was time to stop any lease extensions. 

I wish I was still there to see his terrible amounts of shit go or for him to go full crazy when they kicked him out


----------



## PorcupineTree (Feb 9, 2019)

My neighbors were both mormons and peeping toms.


----------



## Volvo240 (Feb 9, 2019)

PorcupineTree said:


> My neighbors were both mormons and peeping toms.


So no coffee but "tiddies and vagene pls"


----------



## Jozef (Feb 9, 2019)

my neighbour never maintains their yard; they don't shovel snow, they don't cut their grass, they leave garbage bags on the steps, but they don't inconvenience me so I don't hate them. A former neighbour kept their yard clean but then they bummed smokes off me all the time. I'd rather live next to a shithole than someone who bums smokes.


----------



## Volvo240 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jozef said:


> my neighbour never maintains their yard; they don't shovel snow, they don't cut their grass, they leave garbage bags on the steps, but they don't inconvenience me so I don't hate them. A former neighbour kept their yard clean but then they bummed smokes off me all the time. I'd rather live next to a shithole than someone who bums smokes.


That is kind of the great thing about renting or owning a full on house. You may get full on lolcow neighbors but more likely it's nothing or small things vs apartments, condos, anything with a shared wall


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 9, 2019)

I moved out of my parents' house awhile ago, but our neighbors were the fucking worst.

For starters, the whole neighborhood is rural as shit so people drive from the city to dump their animals that they can't keep anymore. Domesticated dogs, cats, etc, they fuck and breed and soon they have ferals. It's not as bad anymore, but still annoying when one of them turns up dead because someone hit one or a mountain lion kills them. City never bothered to put a stop to anything, and animal control only came when someone got bit.

Few years ago, there was a neighbor a few lots down who had this wildly aggressive dog that they let loose all the time. It was huge, and they didn't have a fenced yard, so it would wander around the street for hours at a time. It went after people, other dogs, deer, cars, what have you. It once broke down a fence and killed a neighbor's schnauzer. Another time, it chased a guy into his boat and animal control had to be called because it wouldn't go away. It's owner got it back. It only eventually left after my step-father got pissed off and walked down to the owner's house and threatened to shoot it if the dog wasn't kept inside. Surprise surprise, a man in his pajamas saying he was going to shoot your mutt was enough for the guy to move out.

When I last visited my parents, their neighbors of 10 years got an aggressive dog as well. They let it run, and it went across my parent's yard to fight a dog in the other neighbor's yard. It got bit on the snout by a pit once, didn't make it stop. AFAIK the neighbors are a middle-aged couple of a religious nut of a wife and a wife beating piece of shit.

There was also a neighbor a lot down that made meth in his trailer-house. Don't remember if there's any stories.

People also drive motorcycles up and down the street around 8 PM. Drives the whole place insane. Never met the guys, but they're nice from what I hear.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Feb 9, 2019)

Hard to explain, but long story short I grew up in a house adjacent to a fleabag by the hour/week motel. It was built in the 60s and apparently it was pretty upscale, but kept deteriorating and deteriorating as time went on and by the time I was born it was pretty rough. It was an eyesore in an otherwise decent area.

I have too many stories to share, mostly involving meth heads and dindus, but the one that sticks out the most was when the feds raided the place to take down a huge drug operation. This was the mid 90s, and apparently some kingpin was using the place as his HQ  to move large quantities of product  as it was in a prime location off the interstate and halfway between Chicago and St. Louis. Marshals came and kicked us out of our house right before the raid and had guys in SWAT gear camped out on our lawn. Good times.

Place closed down for good in the mid-2000s and finally torn down a couple years after that.


----------



## Frogasm (Feb 9, 2019)

raise your hand if you've ever had a neighbor who has frighteningly loud sex at odd hours


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 9, 2019)

Well versed in apartment life... My exgf had a running feud with the downstairs neighbours... issues with them being too loud. They had two young kids and fought endlessly. It never bothered me really. I worked a three week on/off schedule away from home, so I wasn’t there half the time. It really pissed my ex off though. We used to keep late hours and had a rather prolific sex-life which she would always seem to initiate around 2-4am... and she was rather... ummm... “vocal”.  I realize now that my ex did this to intentionally aggravate them as some passive-aggressive revenge, despite the fact that they were just regular folk keeping regular hours and merely trying to live their life. There was  a year long battle of lodged complaints back and forth between her and the neighbours.  I look back now and realize that WE were the bad neighbours and karma has come back to exact its revenge. My new next door neighbours have a rather prolific sex-life and seem to always have very loud, very vocal sex at 2-4am, which is (when I am home) roughly when I’m going to bed.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 9, 2019)

do turtles fucking outside the front door at 6 AM count


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 9, 2019)

Frogasm said:


> raise your hand if you've ever had a neighbor who has frighteningly loud sex at odd hours


Raise your hand if you've ever been that neighbor.





I have.


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 9, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> Raise your hand if you've ever been that neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sheepishly raises hand*


----------



## yeahweknow (Feb 9, 2019)

all reggaeton songs use the same drum beat


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 9, 2019)

yeahweknow said:


> all reggaeton songs use the same drum beat


You are actually half right here. Reggae, dancehall, and reggaeton use “riddims” which are well known recycled beats which artists, remixers, and DJ use and reuse as a musical homage to classic tracks similar to sampling in hip hop.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Feb 9, 2019)

Growing up, I had a neighbor's bratty five-year old decide to randomly - and unprovoked - spit at me one summer. I was able to use the incident to convince my parents that it was a bad idea for me to walk him to/from school that coming year as his parents had wished for. His parents tried to convince me it was his younger brother, like I couldn't tell a 4 and 5-year old apart. Sadly, his parents did nothing to address his awful behavior - this being the worst such example. Small wonder few if any of the neighborhood kids like their family.

Still, myself and the neighbor kids were able to get back at him and his family in our own ways:

When his father approached us at a neighborhood block party and told us we had to share half of the sidewalk with him and his younger brother, we waited until he was out of earshot and one of our group quickly said, "We get the top half!" 
The Halloween following the spitting incident saw me blowing out the candle in their pumpkin to give them a taste of their own medicine. They probably had no idea what happened and assumed a breeze blew it out.
I'm not sure if business neighbors can count toward the thread, but the office next to mine - until this past Fall - was owned by a grouchy dentist. He consistently refused to pay what would be his portion for much-needed repairs to our shared parking area due to his self-claimed lack of money, and he'd complain if more than two cars from our clients parked in the spaces in front of our offices. At one point, he came into the office to complain about that and called the boss a bitch under his breath as he was leaving. I heard it and yelled at him about not talking that way. I neither know nor care if he heard me. Needless to say, I think all the businesses in our block were glad Dr. Grouch sold his building to someone in the real estate/property management field that has proven to be far more pleasant than he was in the few months they've been there. They even seem willing to split the costs of repaving the parking area when the weather improves enough for it.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 9, 2019)

My neighbors are a group of people and they always have sketchy people hanging around outside or going in and out. One of them has stolen two of my packages on two occasions. The guy swiped my package from the doorstep which was a rare bike part that hasn't been sold online since I bought it. I never got that package back. One of my other neighbors told me that they saw the guy snatch it and then throw it away when they found out it wasn't worth anything. That asshole could have just put it back on my damn doorstep. I wouldn't have cared as long as he gave it back.

They also sit outside the backyard until fucking 3 am talking loudly about stupid shit from time to time. One time I listened from the backyard and one of the women was talking about having sex on her period. When I was cleaning up and taking out the trash in the morning, one of their friends was sitting in their car and blocking the garbage bins. Because any friend that shows up there is that kind of a dick. Every time there were people hanging around near my place late at night they were always connected to those neighbors. I'm sick of these sketchy a-holes hanging out all the time. All the problem stuff that happens is from this one house.

If the woman who lived there wasn't friends with my cousin I'd be tempted to rat them out so fast for the stolen packages.

Shitty neighbor #2: 

When I was in middle school I used to live next door to a man and his daughter. It was very obvious that this man used to abuse his daughter. He either beat or raped her, but I think it was the latter. He was creepy. When me and my brother would look into the bedroom from our backyard we could see that they both slept together on one mattress. Eventually after the father tried to attack my brother and after hearing his daughter crying and screaming basically every night, my mom called CPS and they took her away.


----------



## Lunete (Feb 9, 2019)

My neighbor once played the Ghostbusters theme on repeat for several hours straight.


----------



## Aquinas (Feb 9, 2019)

Lunete said:


> My neighbor once played the Ghostbusters theme on repeat for several hours straight.


sounds like they was haunted


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 9, 2019)

I live near an apartment complex just behind my house. Which is one of those split-levels where me (and my mom, because I'm poor as shit right now) live on the top, and good lord can they be mindbogglingly stupid and loud. Some highlights from this revolving cavalcade of annoyance include:
- neighbors had a dog, it kept barking and wouldn't shut up even after owner kept yelling at it.
- other neighbors often played drums well after midnight for reasons I don't fucking know.
- Yet other neighbors who occupied dog owner's apartment (probably the same people, never bothered to check) had equally loud kids who often crossed over into the backyard.

There's also a guy downstairs that has the same issues. Not helping matters is that he also ran over one of my cats out of actual malice when it got outside (and yes, there were in fact witnesses. No children saw it thank god). How he still lives there is beyond me. Besides that, my neighbors are otherwise pretty good.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Feb 9, 2019)

when i moved to a student dorm, i got a room for a three girls. it was pretty small room(~15 square meters) so we didn't had much personal space but we quickly became a friends so it was ok. But! a week later one of the girls says she is pregnant(she was 17 at that time) and that her bf(almost 30 y.o.!) will move to this city and will find a job and normal apartament and they'll live together. 
After few months this guy appear. he hasn't got a normal job so he could afford only place in dorm for workers so all his spare time he did spend with his gf in our room. Imagine what 2 girls who just moved out from their parents would feel about living in a small room with a grown man who is here 60% of time. We couldn't event change clothes normally or talk about girly staff. And he was stinky, eww.


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 9, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> when i moved to a student dorm, i got a room for a three girls. it was pretty small room(~15 square meters) so we didn't had much personal space but we quickly became a friends so it was ok. But! a week later one of the girls says she is pregnant(she was 17 at that time) and that her bf(almost 30 y.o.!) will move to this city and will find a job and normal apartament and they'll live together.
> After few months this guy appear. he hasn't got a normal job so he could afford only place in dorm for workers so all his spare time he did spend with his gf in our room. Imagine what 2 girls who just moved out from their parents would feel about living in a small room with a grown man who is here 60% of time. We couldn't event change clothes normally or talk about girly staff. And he was stinky, eww.



Why didn't you report him (or perhaps you did)? He had no business being there all the time.


----------



## Crocophile (Feb 9, 2019)

When I lived in a pretty big complex in a demi-major city there were tons of stray cats, so I would leave a little bit of food out for them. My neighbor, one of those dresses above her class ultra white soccer moms, spitting image of the 'Karen' meme, banged on my door to yell at me about it because she said it would attract possums and they would attack her children. I never saw a possum, but even if it were true your kid's a little bitch and possums aren't monsters ravenous for a buffet of baby ankles to snack on, just leave them alone and they'll move on. It's not like they're even dangerous, the don't carry rabies and 99% of the time aren't aggressive. I wouldn't have minded if she'd at least been polite about it, but she was a total cunt.

She also complained when I had friends over. Not for being loud or causing a ruckus in my apartment but for just being in the complex's pool. It's not like we were getting nude, drinking, stoned, or doing anything inappropriate that would damage her precious crotch droppings, we were just a bunch of young adults floating around talking about bad ideas for movies on a hot afternoon. Had a couple of other non-notable scuffles over the year and a half I was there, made some backhanded compliment about how it was impressive someone like me could afford to live in a 'nice' apartment (spoiler they weren't nice, they were a step and a half above Javanese ghetto). I think it's just the nature of white women with bangs to be insufferable.

Now I live in a storage locker, so my neighbors are mostly boxes of antiques and surplus construction material. Best neighbors you could ask for really; quiet, well kept, not a lot of visitors, don't complain about noise.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 9, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> There was also a neighbor a lot down that made meth in his trailer-house.


That was crack you stupid libtard


----------



## Mongolian_CoolRat (Feb 9, 2019)

hah imagine getting your water supply occasionally tainted with chemicals since your neighbour rented their house to be used as a construction firm building

i dont mind the stray cats here but sometimes they land their doo doo on the roofs and try digging holes on there


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> That was crack you stupid libtard


no u


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 9, 2019)

Lunete said:


> My neighbor once played the Ghostbusters theme on repeat for several hours straight.



Once my neighbors played "Barbie Girl" until we finally called the cops.  It went on for hours and the crazy part is they lived across the street and we each had big front yards, so you can imagine how loud it was on their property.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 9, 2019)

I grew up in one of those old school NYC apartments that had an 'air shaft' that was smack in the center of the building so a few windows were facing it making everything you can hear echo and amplify.


Everyone knew one another very well in the building and my upstairs neighbor had his girlfriend over and let's just say she's a screamer in bed.  Everyone could hear it, my other neighbors were coming out of their apartments to snicker with one another about it.

My dad did the fucking funniest thing and recorded her with a tape recorder and played it full blast hooked up to his own speakers at our block party a week later.

She didnt come back to her boyfriends place anymore lmao


----------



## SugarSnot (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm not even sure if I can call them neighbours because they live like four blocks over, but one building was used to house poor migrants who could not afford a home yet and every single night they'd be playing some sort of allahtechno on loudspeakers with the doors and windows wide open. It was an infernal musical diarrhea with no equal.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Feb 9, 2019)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I live near an apartment complex just behind my house. Which is one of those split-levels where me (and my mom, because I'm poor as shit right now) live on the top, and good lord can they be mindbogglingly stupid and loud.



Growing up, there was an apartment complex kitty corner from us on the opposite diagonal of our block. The original owners were mostly chill save one minor incident, and they had two very friendly dogs that grew up as neighborhood favorites of the kids because they'd let pretty much anyone pet them. When the original owners passed away, the new landlords seemed to be less selective of their tenants. 

I was either finishing college or fresh out when I tried to sleep one Summer Saturday night only to be awoken at 2:30 AM by someone in the apartment complex blasting songs by KC & the Sunshine Band. Over time, there were other occasional loud parties that led to me keeping the windows closed during the summer just in an attempt to muffle the party noise & music.

From what I've seen and been told, someone different owns the building now. His struggle with the current batch of tenants is that the ones with dogs won't clean up their messes on the property. He's even added signs imploring dog owners to clean up their messes, and he's included both plastic bags and trash receptacles to make it easier for them. Still, many - if not all - continue to frustrate him by not cleaning up.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 9, 2019)

My mom used to manage a trailer park. One time a tenant found out her daughter got molested by another tenant. I'm not sure why she didn't just phone the police but she ran over to our house and started screaming at my mom. My mom kicked her out and the tenant continued to screech outside. We all thought she'd just give up and go home at this point. We're about to go sit down and a fucking rock comes flying through our kitchen window. Then a few more windows get struck as well and one almost hit my grandma's head. My grandpa was a retired cop so he ran outside, tackled the bitch and called 911.


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 9, 2019)

The guy who used to live next door to me used to let propane out of tanks (the smell was horrible) then cut them up and scrap them.  It was disgusting and very, very dangerous.  He ended up going to jail for stealing propane tanks.  His other family who lived there didn't do anything crazy while he was away but he got back up to his old antics the second he was out.  Then one day they were all just gone.  The landlord for the house was a family friend and asked us if we saw anything weird right before the guy left but we hadn't.  Landlord checked the basement and there was a meth lab.


----------



## HiddenFist (Feb 9, 2019)

After I got out of the military and moved back close to home, I found a cheap house that was renting so that my wife and I that was only 4 miles away from the college I was attending to. Unfortunately right across the street was a dog loving woman who had at least 10 dogs I was aware of and several of them wouldn't stop barking at times, shitting on other people's yards, and four of them are known to bite and attack people. Needless to say, I came home from class and I saw animal control and police. One neighbor who has been attacked twice, shot and killed 3 of her dogs. Not  long after that she moved out of there and some group spent several months cleaning the house and their yard.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 9, 2019)

In every situation, I'm the shitty neighbor.


----------



## Providence (Feb 9, 2019)

Jozef said:


> my neighbour never maintains their yard; they don't shovel snow, they don't cut their grass, they leave garbage bags on the steps, but they don't inconvenience me so I don't hate them. A former neighbour kept their yard clean but then they bummed smokes off me all the time. I'd rather live next to a shithole than someone who bums smokes.



Im sorry.  We'll do better this spring.


----------



## ProfDongs (Feb 9, 2019)

The first place I moved to after college res was an attached house, the neighbor had a dog and twice a day every day the wife would go out to the back yard with it and she would nasally say "Go potty" repeatedly until the dog went. This would usually go on for 5-15 minutes each time and my bedroom was facing the backyard so I would almost always hear this. Her voice is burnt into my brain because of how much I would hear this annoying chant. If anything this probably turned it into some sort of ritual for the dog where it had to hear that enough before it could actually go.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Feb 9, 2019)

I live in a really shitty apartment complex so I have plenty. 

Worst is probably the creepy possibly autistic cokehead who used to follow me around (including to work) until I had to call the cops. He has gotten his shit kicked in for approaching preteen girls at the library and banned from a few malls for being creepy at the women working there. Not to mention he lives like a fucking pig and needs fumigation for bedbugs all the time, and spends his tugboat hiring hookers who start screaming matches at 4am over payment disputes. Just a shining example of humanity all around. Thankfully he doesn't have any kids or pets at the very least. 

Lived with a filthy fucker in college, he wasn't a bad guy or anything but he was from some third world shithole and never really learned to adapt. So he'd do stuff like not refrigerate raw meat, let it sit on the counter for 3-5 days and then cook it anyway (using my cookware naturally) proceeding to stink up the entire place like a corpse in a dumpster, or throw used toilet paper in the wastebasket. If I wasn't home for a few days to take out the garbage he'd just let it pile up and attract vermin. The sink was always clogged with food scraps and left to ferment in several inches of shitwater if I wasn't around to promptly clean it up. Basically I was running around cleaning up after this fuck because he was perfectly okay with living in filth and did not notice the stench of rotting garbage. I did talk to him about the toilet paper thing but that resulted in him deciding to flush anything he felt like and fucking up the plumbing. The guy never got food poisoning though which was kind of impressive considering he rarely refrigerated anything and would just cook the piss out of things that were literally rancid. 

An entire apartment unit in my building exploded because a couple of idiots were trying to make shake and bake meth using instructions they found on the internet. Totaled the units above and below and started a major fire, though thankfully it was far enough from my place that I didn't suffer any damage. The landlord tried to tell everyone it was an electrical fire.

Not sure if they count as neighbors but we had homeless people living in our laundry room for a while before enough people complained to the cops and got them out (we have security but they're too busy sitting on their phones and flirting with crackhead prostitutes to actually do anything). The initial people were just a couple of young junkies that minded their own business and just didn't want to freeze to death, but they started inviting their friends and it got out of hand quickly. Similarly there was a van with out of province plates outside that a large family lived in, they knew someone in the building who let them use the bathroom and their multitude of very young children hung around out front all day. Not sure what happened with that but I'm assuming child services did something about it eventually.

There's a couple down the hall who get in violent screaming altercations every few days, threaten to kill one another and then do a 180 once the cops get there and say how in love they are and fuck the cops for getting into their business. The girl frequently throws the guy and his belongings out the door, he'll sit out there for a couple days with all his shit until she lets him back in. I think they do have kids but no custody thankfully. During these times he tries to bum money off people and actually sparked up a crack pipe one time.

Mostly there's just old people or immigrants who cause zero problems, but the welfare scabs attract shitty people, live like animals and ruin everything. People do shit like throw trash off their balcony, piss in the stairwells, leave needles around and let their dogs shit everywhere. It doesn't matter how hard the property manager tries, as soon as you get a place where 60% of tenants are on a tugboat of some kind it turns into a dump because these people have no respect for anything. I mean... being poor is one thing, but you don't have to be a fucking slob, you know?


----------



## takemetoyourgrave (Feb 9, 2019)

Once I lived in an apartment complex in something of a party town. The neighbors above and to the left of me were having a pretty rambunctious party (lots of loud music, karaoke, yelling). Whatever it was early enough in the night and I wasn't sleeping so why would I call the cops like I'm not a nark.

The party kept escalating, booze was flowing, people leaning off balconies. Again, I'm minding my own business until I hear glass begin to shatter. I go and look out my window and these drunk assholes are throwing their beer bottles down so they shatter on the concrete three floors below. That's when I finally phoned in the cops because now it's not just noisy they're being a nuisance. 

Cops show up and get into a shouting match where they disperse the party and no more bottles were thrown.
I did get to see one of the gentlemen try to ride a bike home before he fell over and gave up


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Feb 9, 2019)

To put this tale in perspective, the saga lasted about four or five months.
I didn't grow up in a high-class neighborhood, or a low-class one. It was the middle of the middle class, built in the 1980s, and as generic as can be. The neighbors were nice, and the houses were well kept, though not particularly high class. Well, one day a house was put up for rent by the owner. Enter the fat bitch, her four shitty kids, and their cat.
Their mom was fat- not Amberlynn Reid fat, but from what I remember pretty damn close. She was too lazy to work, so she'd bum everything from money to rides from the neighbors, always whining about how hard her life was. Eventually, only the most bleeding-heart types would give her rides. She did nothing to earn anything resembling an income, and God only knows what she spent  her tugboat money on. Certainly not the house; it was depressing to watch an okay place devolve into an overgrown hellhole. She smelled like ass and did nothing to reign in her kids.
And oh man, those kids.
The kids (I swear they were inbred) were these violent little shits who enjoyed ganging up on other kids and absolutely savaging them- to give you an idea how violent they were, the fuckers _bit_ me on one occasion. Well, one day they tried their shit on a friend of mine who was built like a bear, could bench twice his body weight, and was the son of an ex-marine. Thirty minutes after he handed them their collective asses, their fat bitch mom goes knocking around the neighborhood, sobbing about how her little darlings were beaten up by a bully and could you please drive them to the hospital? At that point, nobody had any sympathy for the kids, and she eventually had to call an ambulance.
The cat was probably the most tolerable thing about this family, but it liked to use my yard as its personal toilet; it got to the point I couldn't play out there. My dad spoke to her several times about it, only to get a variation of "Oh you don't know how hard my life is." Finally, one day, he had enough and decided to exercise his second amendment rights on the cat. He brought home an old wooden cabinet he wanted to smash up for fire wood, and told me and my friends to have at it, as loudly as possible. The neighbor comes waddling over, screaming about how we're making a ruckus and disturbing her, and we tell her to piss up a rope. She goes waddling around the property, looking for some form of parental authority, sees my dad finish off the cat, and waddles home as fast as she can, howling about how she's calling the cops. Somehow, dad got rid of the cat's body before the cops showed up. They find nothing and leave, and the howls of unfathomable sadness lasted all day. Dad looked so damn smug the entire time.
All things come to an end, and this did too. The landlord hadn't been around during those four or five months (I think they were across the country at the time, I don't really know), and when they came back and saw the damage done to the property the eviction was swift and merciless.
She literally sat on the lawn crying while my parents and the neighbors helped the eviction guys out. They filled up two dumpsters with their shit- literal and otherwise. The inside of the house had to be cleaned over the course of the next week (apparently, shit was smeared across the ceiling. Don't ask me how.) The neighborhood kids (me included) wanted to secretly loot the four little turds' toy collection, but when we did we saw a spider the size of both of my fucking hands crawling around. We ran screaming to our respective parents, and my dad informed me that spider of that size can, and does, eat mice. Which tells you about the state of the house if it had both mice and spiders large enough to prey upon them.
The family was dragged off to parts unknown, and peace returned to the neighborhood. But I will never fucking forget that family. I try to be sympathetic to people, but those were such shitty excuses for human beings that I hope they died in a horrible car wreck somewhere.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 9, 2019)

I've always had neighbors with loud, yappy dogs. Even when I find a place without them the neighbors inevitably get some horrible shrieking mutt. I've lived in half a dozen states and it happens every time.
I'm not sure if I wanna kill the owners or the dogs more.


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 9, 2019)

For you Big Bad Fish,


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Feb 9, 2019)

This happened around seven years ago.

My gram lived in a trailer park and started getting hella old, so i'd come over and stay a few days to clean up the house and cook her meals she can just heat up in the microwave once I'm gone. I also took her to doctor's appointments, things like that. I didn't want her going to a nursing home if I could help it, and she was still mentally sharp. Just hella old.

There was a trailer directly behind hers that was a hoarder nightmare. The whole trailer was piled high with trash and old newspapers. He had an enclosed porch that was barely navigable. He also had ferrets and let them shit all over the place. He had windows but they were all blocked off by boxes and old milk jugs. Eventually the smell got too awful and the man was placed in a nursing home (he was old too) and the ferrets taken to the shelter. 

Turns out the place was so far gone that it wasn't salvagble. The shit had soaked into the wood and the place was crawling with roaches and mice. They brought in some equipment to tear the place down but....

Ho boy...

As soon as that trailer collapsed, a shitton of cockroaches ran from the trailer and infested every single trailer in the park. Including my gram's. So not only was I there to care for her, I also had to fight a perpetual cockroach infestation. If one trailer got free of them, they'd only get infested again from the next trailer over. Eventually they had to tell everyone to leave for a weekend and they chemical bombed the place to kill the roaches. 

So yeah, one hoarder fucked over a whole trailer park. 

After that I got my gram a house centipede for her trailer once it was all good to go back. Jesus. That was a horror show.


----------



## Southern Belle (Feb 9, 2019)

This is the short version. There's a lot more I'm leaving out, but this is the one thing that happened most often and was the longest running problem.

-Moved into all black neighborhood. None of my family is black.
-Everyone is really chill except this one guy. But everyone's like "that's eddie. he's just like that. just ignore him."
-Eddie throws a wild ass party first weekend and uses our back yard (which looks like an empty lot) as extra parking for his buddies.
-Police are called. Cars are moved to the side of the street. No big deal. Music turned down. All is once again chill.
-Next day Eddie leaves for the whole day. Returns with brand spanking new heavy bass speakers in the back of his truck. Hooks them up. Nobody thinks anything of it.
-Three months go by, Eddie's friends start parking in my back yard again. He's having parties but hey, he's keeping it chill. And then, one day, It Begins.
-Music for three days straight. City officials come by and give him citations. Does nothing. He turns it down some, but as soon as he figures they're out of earshot - it gets jacked up twice as loud. Every weekend after, this happens. Until suddenly it stops on the weekends and starts happening on weekdays. Then we notice a pattern. My mom lives with us, and she works overnights. He does this music thing only on nights when her car is in the driveway.
-No one in my house can sleep. This goes on for six months. Then, one day, I finally ask the property manager for our house is there's any others on their list for rent in our price range. She gets angry.
-Apparently Eddie has been a problem FOR YEARS. And they don't disclose this to potential renters. The house we moved into was empty for 3 years BECAUSE OF EDDIE. No one lasts longer than 3 months and are more than happy to pay the fees for breaking the year lease on the place. Property manager insists on having a word with Eddie.
-Things get worse. He gets MORE speakers and decides the best place to point them is directly at my house. Now when he does his thing, the music is so loud we have to scream in my house to be heard by each other. The city does nothing. Other neighbors have called the police. Nothing is done. But I'm stubborn as fuck and I refuse to move.
-Weird shit starts happening. People showing up at my house looking for drugs. Eddie's place has the door kicked in one night for some weird sting operation. But Eddie is left alone - everything ends up pinned on his son, who's actually a really chill dude who's only there to take care of his sick and dying grandma, who is also really chill and sweet.
-My house is nearly broken into, but we'd replaced a bunch of the locks and added more after moving in. So.... that was foiled. Eddie was super pissed the day after that, so we knew it had something at least to do with him.
-Eddie buys MORE FUCKING SPEAKERS. At this point no one knows where he's getting the money because dude is on SSI and is broke as fuck. He points this one at my house as well. Music so loud now it literally shakes window panes OUT OF MY WINDOWS. Last straw, I go back to the landlord and am like "Look. That's it. I'm done. We're not gonna renew the lease. Find me another house."
-Plot twist! The actual owner of the house we rent is the owner of the rental company we rent from. Double plot twist! Eddie is ALSO renting his home from the same company... and guess who owns Eddie's house? Same guy. Eddie gets an ultimatum. Leave us the fuck alone or find a new place to live. He's got one month to shape up or ship out.
-Eddie calms the fuck down. We end up renewing the lease. Hell begins a month after that. And we're in for another year of fun. This goes on for a grand total of 3 years before, out of the blue, Eddie stops partying completely. His speakers are dismantled and his son sells them off.
-Eddie died not long after. Don't know what happened. Things looked suspicious, but nobody's saying anything because in this neighborhood, you don't fucking snitch apparently. At least not when it's convenient.
-Day of Eddie's funeral, which I didn't know was that day, my entire fam went out to lunch. Come back to find our entire corner of the neighborhood partying and celebrating.
-Apparently Eddie was hated by literally everyone in the neighborhood and was known for making sure only "real niggas" lived in the area. Seriously, if you weren't black as fucking Anish Kapoor's Vanta Black, motherfucker would do everything he could to drive you away.

It's now 2 years later, and his son still lives there. Eddie's mom died a few months after him. She was literally trying to outlive her bastard son out of pure spite. I miss her cookies.


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Feb 9, 2019)

Growing up, I had these neighbors who had packs of German shepherds. They were training them to be attack dogs, and those pieces of shit barked at anything that went by. It was loud, obnoxious, and it got in the way of sleep. The neighbors were friends with everyone in charge of the neighborhood, and thus, didn't receive any consequences for their annoying mutts. However, instead of staying out of trouble, they would frequently start shit and whine to the landlord about my family's house having the grass be an inch too high, which the landlord always did something about. All while having their crappy dogs causing problems daily. This went on for years. One time, one of their dogs escaped and tried to lunge at my uncle, who was visiting our property, and no one did anything to them. Not a notice, not a talking to, nothing. Thankfully, they sold their house soon after.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 9, 2019)

PorcupineTree said:


> My neighbors were both mormons and peeping toms.


Did they see you fart


----------



## PorcupineTree (Feb 9, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Did they see you fart


You’re the ugliest baby I’ve ever seen.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 9, 2019)

I have been a terrible neighbor.

When I lived in the Barracks there was a dude below me that I couldn't stand. I kept a floor jack in my room, and when I'd get drunk I'd repeatedly lift and drop it on the floor to fuck with him. He never said shit, and he even outranked me. Stupid-mouthed fat fuck.

I once had a neighbor who I'd never spoken to before approach me, and offer to loan me a torch to take care of the weeds in my front yard. I thanked her, but said I was cool.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Feb 9, 2019)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> There was a trailer directly behind hers that was a hoarder nightmare. The whole trailer was piled high with trash and old newspapers. He had an enclosed porch that was barely navigable. He also had ferrets and let them shit all over the place. He had windows but they were all blocked off by boxes and old tard cum jugs. Eventually the smell got too awful and the man was placed in a nursing home (he was old too) and the ferrets taken to the shelter.
> 
> Turns out the place was so far gone that it wasn't salvagble. The shit had soaked into the wood and the place was crawling with roaches and mice. They brought in some equipment to tear the place down but....
> Ho boy...



Had it not been a trailer, I'd think you were talking about a neighbor "Ralph" three doors down from me when I was growing up. When Ralph's wife died and he had to go into assisted living, the house was full of old newspapers, magazines, and unread mail stacked as high as possible without collapsing on itself. It was later discovered raccoons had gotten into the second floor and damaged it irreparably to the point the house was eventually torn down.

When visiting Ralph at his assisted living facility, he didn't process that his house was gone. Instead, he insisted someone used a giant machine to physically move his house one lot over where his neighbors house sat in reality. It took a lot of willpower to keep from laughing at his story. Later, I'd learn Ralph allegedly got struck by a hockey puck in an amateur hockey game  when he was younger - which could have played a role in some of his eccentric behavior such as calling me "shorty" all the time even as an adult and calling other neighbors "big dummies".



Southern Belle said:


> -Music for three days straight. City officials come by and give him citations. Does nothing. He turns it down some, but as soon as he figures they're out of earshot - it gets jacked up twice as loud. Every weekend after, this happens. Until suddenly it stops on the weekends and starts happening on weekdays. Then we notice a pattern. My mom lives with us, and she works overnights. He does this music thing only on nights when her car is in the driveway.



One of the next door neighbors I might have mentioned that was good - and whose younger kids were my playmates growing up - ended up divorced from her husband. After that, she got involved with a religious cult. About the same time, some weird sleazy-looking character I'll call Al started to hang around and shitty things started to happen.



Spoiler: When a Good Neighbor Turns Shitty... and Back again



Whenever I was next door, Al always looked creepy enough that I would have probably found any excuse to go home had he been the only adult around. My neighbor that I played with the most told me stories, if true, how Al would do stupid and dangerous stuff such as: shooting fireworks at people he didn't like or smearing re-fried beans on someone else's property. There was also one time when Al and the neighbor's new boy friend (and eventual second husband) came to borrow something from our neighbor on the other side and they sang a very loud crude army-like chant in front of us as if they were immature edge lords instead of 40-something adults.

Also during this time, someone started to shoot bottle rockets and other loud fireworks from the sidewalk and into the space between our house and the one next door. Although it was too dark to see who was doing it, someone next door was suspected - or even Al given my neighbor's aforementioned comments about what he'd do with fireworks. When my parents and I took a trip up north for a week, I believe the neighbor that watched our house and took in the mail said that the fireworks continued on a near-nightly basis while we were gone.

Furthermore, my neighbor decided that her kids weren't allowed to come over and play, but I could still come over there. Things came to a boil over this when one of the kids came over and briefly played cards or basketball with me one Summer day until being discovered and ordered home. The poor kid received such a harsh spanking you could hear the screams through the open windows.

Eventually, the incidents started to end when the boy that was a year older than I was burned his hand playing with fireworks with another odd neighbor his age. Because my mom was a nurse, my neighbor came over to ask my mom to check her son's hand to see how bad it was and if it needed ER treatment or simple urgent care. That incident was enough to end the late night fireworks that had already started to become less frequent. About the same time, Al and the creepy behavior he orchestrated seemed to abruptly disappear. The kids were allowed to start coming over again and the neighbor's family started attending church events again and even suggested their family and ours get together should a church picnic be rained out. At some point around this time, the neighbor confided to my mom that she "really wasn't  herself" when all this was going on, but all was largely forgiven and we had a  decent neighborly relationship again until their landlord opted to sell the house, resulting in them moving to a new city.



Edit: typos


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 9, 2019)

I have bad neighbors.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Feb 9, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Why didn't you report him (or perhaps you did)? He had no business being there all the time.


At first we just wanted to help them, like, they have hard time in life, and stuff(and we wanted them to move out to have more space). And, you know, girl was pregnant so we had more sympathy for her.  After week or so we did reported him but we were ignored untill i wrote a complain in rectors office. So yeah, this is the story with happy ending, rector gave girl a week to find a new home, guy was restricted from visiting her at any time and it motivated him to work more to afford apartaments. They looks like a normal family now and their kid is cute.


----------



## fashion (Feb 9, 2019)

My neighbours are nice people. They have two children: a cute baby girl and a boy, best friends with my brother. Sometimes his cousin comes over and we talk, we’re good friends. This leads to our family becoming friends with his.
The problem is the small boy. He would often come to our house only to play the video games and ignore my brother, would walk in my bedroom when I was getting dressed, would kick my dog, break our stuff, etc. he didn’t have any self awareness. Someone told me he “had some mental illness”, and I just thought that the little boy was a cunt.
Then I went to his birthday one day and he started crying and had a panic attack on the middle of the “Happy birthday” song. He actually had a “Happy birthday”-phobia because some accident happened on a birthday he had and got a bit crazy after that.


Mfw youngest person I ever met who was on therapy. He got a little better overtime.


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Feb 9, 2019)

Just realised, I am the annoying neighbour with the dog. 

Anyway, when I was a kid, I lived on a street with some real dickheads.
One day my cat (he was a beautiful himalayan rescue, super fluffy and very old) came home pretty much half-dead. We all assumed he'd been hit by a car or attacked by an animal. I didn't know this at the time - but it turned out that a real scummy fuck who lived just across from us had actually beaten our cat half to death with a piece of wood.
Unfortunately, even with vet treatment, my cat didn't survive. I honestly think the truth was kept from my family because we would have gone ape-shit had we known.
On the sort of plus side, the kid that did it got his fingers cut off in some accident not long after, so fuck that guy.  He's probably in jail or dead now, that street was a real shithole.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Feb 9, 2019)

Crazy lady in my old neighborhood raised and trained attack dogs. She didn't let them run loose, but she'd walk them daily and they would go after anyone else walking by, they would have killed someone if one ever got off its leash. No discipline with them whatsoever, and only loyal to her, so I don't see how she ever sold one. Used to tape their attack dog certificates in the window next to her front door.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Feb 10, 2019)

All these stories about free dogs running around trying to bite people make me glad i live in a place where you can legally shoot any dog coming in to attack you.

If they want to keep their dogs they keep them on leash or inside or in a properly secure fence. Nobody around here is going to put up with violent dogs running around killing livestock and biting kids.


----------



## snuffleupagus (Feb 10, 2019)

I’ve got a ton of shitty neighbor stories, but my current one is my big concern right now so I’ll share it first. 

We live in a upper middle class burb and besides one story, I have to admit that this one scares me more than any of the low income areas I’ve lived in up to this point. 

The neighbor that shares my back fence has a child that I can best describe as profoundly disturbed. This child has taken a dislike to my child for reasons I don’t want to disclose, but will share this much, it’s not much of a reason. 

The disturbed kid has taken to jumping on their trampoline facing my house and just glaring over the fence on every upward ascent. Ok that’s actually quite hilarious but it gets darker. The kid will also stand at their elevated back door and stare at the back of our house, sometimes for hours on end. 

Then we started finding balls on our yard. Different kinds of small balls made of different materials, but all studded with metals screws and bolts. The creepiest one was a ball from a bday gift my kid had given the disturbed kid. They had forced nails and screws into the ball then wound the balloon  string that had come with the gift around the screws and wrapped up the whole thing with the balloon. It was a distinctive balloon and string so we knew it was from that gift. 

My dogs have brought these balls to us, full of nails and screws twice now. We have to do a full scan of the yard before mowing. The first time it happened it was kind of a huh, how did this get here moment, but then the distinctive ball was discovered and we’ve been concerened ever since. We attempted to contact the parents, even got to sit down and chat once, but nothing came of it. 

Last time we found a ball we texted a pic to the mom and she replied for us to stop contacting her. If it happens again we’re calling the cops. We’ve saved all of the balls and we’ve got texts with the mom saved. 

It’s kind of scary. I thought moving out of the shitty neighborhoods meant we were getting away from random gunshots into our living room, robberies, drug dealers, etc and it looks like we just have a different set of problems now. 

Oh and to top it off they have chickens and never clean up their chicken shit so we have an insane fly problem once the weather warms up. They're assholes.


----------



## Neon_Noodle (Feb 10, 2019)

I had neighbors who were disrespectful to me.  They had a yard that was just barely a strip of grass that was between our house and theirs and they always had junk laying around in it, including a busted washing machine.  They also had a pair of kids who were nasty, they would make fun of me all the time and do awful things to other people.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 10, 2019)

Our various neighbors to the right of us have always had really loud or really weird kids. Turns out that if your primary method of communicating with your kids is shouting and giving attitude then your kids will communicate primarily by shouting and giving you attitude. What a concept!
 Despite the loud kids ( thankfully these ones never talked loudly about killing people like one of the other previous kids did) our last neighbors were never bad, there was some really loud bubblegum pop that would come blaring through my wall in the early morning sometimes (My bedroom is right by their backyard). A few times the dad-guy would invite his moron friends over to get shitfaced and listen to gangster rap until midnight which usually culminated in someone vomiting loudly or a drunken argument about someone's wallet being dunked into a pint of beer.

That's all fine compared to the bridge troll who lives on the other side of us. 



Spoiler: long



The man is fine, his wife is this humpty dumpty looking bitch with a voice like a shrieking hag. My poor cats panic and cry to be let inside when they hear this woman's voice shrieking her lap dogs' names from all the way down the street as she waddles along, letting her dogs beshit the yards of everyone. Two of her cats have ran away, probably fearing that she'll sit on them by accident.
On the topic of yard-shitting dogs, they have no sense of personal property. When they first moved in they put up this ugly plastic fence around their house, and tried to have our side of the fence removed entirely without us being consulted. Basically a construction guy came to our door and said he was here to take the fence out, and we had to tell him that we had no fucking idea what he was talking about. More recently she sent over a tree trimmer at 7 in the morning to trim one of our trees for us, at our expense, and the result was horrible. You couldn't possibly fuck up a tree worse than how they fucked it up. They also barricaded the house with tree trimmings so getting in and out was impossible for a while. My cats were outside at the time and weren't able to get to their food and water for around 6 hours.  All becasue hag-bitch didn't want to wait for my dad to cut the tree himself like he said he would.

Another point of annoyance is a balcony that they have overlooking our yard where she brings her friends so talk shit about it. Or at least tries too, her friends sometimes comment on our lovely greenhouse or our tomato plants while she quickly tries to complain about something else. My dad recently did a beautiful job building the north fence himself and troll lady had to deal with her friends oohing and ahhing over my dad's handiwork. Not to be outdone, she had her whole shitty plastic balcony redone in wood somewhat similar to ours. She already had it redone recently when a storm sent a eucalyptus tree barreling into it, becasue even Treebeard doesn't like this lady.

I was lucky enough to overhear the construction workers next door trying to build, and eventually re-build this stupid new deck. A choice comment included "this woman doesn't understand how gravity works." They had to re-do things because apparently she didn't like the nails that were used. Or something. I don't know, they've probably had the house repainted 7 times and half of those were in the course of a year.


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 10, 2019)

When I was in 4th grade my mom befriended the lady down the street from us.  She was nice but mentally challenged and her husband was a drunk.  They had two kids.  Her son was my age and we hung out a lot, and her daughter was a few years younger.  Her son was mentally challenged too but we were kids and he was well-behaved so other than being in a different class at school it was never an issue.

Mom's friend didn't have a good upbringing so my mom tried to help guide her into better decision-making but there were things the lady just couldn't grasp.  One time she called and asked my mom for advice because when her daughter was 11 she asked her to buy her a thong and she was like, "Well, she wants it, should I get it for her?" and didn't understand that she could say no.  She would also purposely pronounce words incorrectly and when corrected she'd just keep doing it.

It started out that my mom felt bad for the lady, who didn't drive only because her husband was a control freak who was never home.  He would never take her to the store so she had to bum rides from people all the time (usually my mom.)  Her husband would come home drunk all the time and do weird stuff, like tell her at 3am that the house smelled bad and she needed to get up right then and clean it and give the kids baths.  He would do crap like buy an instant camera and use it to take 24 pictures of his boat and none of his family.  Every year at Christmas, after he spent all of their money year-round on cigarettes and beer, he would ask her to call neighborhood churches and tell them they needed money for their kids' presents and the kids would get three times as many presents than anyone else in the neighborhood.  Absolute garbage human.  

My mom would try to help her by telling her this wasn't normal or okay and it was bad for her kids but she never did anything about it and he eventually left her for another woman.  He is constantly arrested for DUI so we know he never turned his life around.


----------



## Volvo240 (Feb 10, 2019)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> There was a trailer directly behind hers that was a hoarder nightmare. The whole trailer was piled high with trash and old newspapers. He had an enclosed porch that was barely navigable. He also had ferrets and let them shit all over the place. He had windows but they were all blocked off by boxes and old tard cum jugs. Eventually the smell got too awful and the man was placed in a nursing home (he was old too) and the ferrets taken to the shelter.
> 
> Turns out the place was so far gone that it wasn't salvagble. The shit had soaked into the wood and the place was crawling with roaches and mice. They brought in some equipment to tear the place down but....
> 
> ...



Why does it seem the hoarders love trailer parks?

Not a bad neighbor story for me but probably for her whole park my "Aunt" ( sister of my grand step mum) was a terrible trailer hoarder.
No one knew she was a hoarder in the first place but my step grandmum called my mother that Aunt hadn't returned her calls for weeks and to please go check in ( grandmum lived ten hours away)
So my mother knocks and knocks. she had clearance to knock down her door and tried but nada so while attempting called 911
Police and fire come over to break in. She literally died between the hoard and her front door wedging it in place.

Ok so bad enough. My sister and Mom (I had moved years prior luckily) go through the hoard. There's literally clothing bins of piss and shit as she had closed off the bathroom with other bins. One non violated bin was filled with her wigs and about 100 pictures of her and Barry Manilow from the 90s to mid 2000s. Fun times

TL;DR apartments suck but trailer parks have a rep for a reason
Edit - I can't fucking type


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Feb 11, 2019)

Volvo240 said:


> Why does it seem the hoarders love trailer parks?
> 
> Not a bad neighbor story for me but probably for her whole park my "Aunt" ( sister of my grand step mum) was a terrible trailer hoarder.
> No one knew she was a hoarder in the first place but my step grandmum called my mother that Aunt hadn't returned her calls for weeks and to please go check in ( grandmum lived ten hours away)
> ...



I imagine because it's quite affordable to live in a trailer park. I know my gram picked one out because she just couldn't keep up with a big house and wanted to live in a small comfy place for the rest of her life. Her social security and pension easily covered rent and utilities and had enough left for groceries and such, so it made for a nice little home for her where she could garden the front yard. 

On the flip side, however, that same cost affordability would allow a hoarder to spend MORE money on their hoard. Even with an extra 300$ compared to renting an apartment, that's 300$ left to spend on shit. If they are still working, that's even MORE money. 

Trailers are small, it doesn't take that long to completely fill it up. A two story house with a basement could take some years to completely fuck it up, but with a trailer you can destroy it in a year. It's a shame because some trailers are actually rather nice and you can order them custom. 

ALSO jesus christ that story is horrifying. I wonder if that woman knew she needed help and tried to get out, only to get stuck and die right next to the door.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 12, 2019)

I live in a really small place, and the next door neighbors always have their music on loud, smoke pot (I mean I do too but I do it away from the other houses so it doesn't smell like shit.), and I always hear them fucking on Friday Nights.


----------



## Buer (Feb 12, 2019)

A neighbor's kid beat my mother's cat to death years ago. She was a beautiful Maine Coon that loved to be outside. She let it out and somehow it round up dead in my neighbor's yard. He said a dog bit it but there weren't any bite marks on the cat. She didn't get definite proof that the kid did it but from what I heard the kid was really abusive to animals so that's what most likely happened.


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 12, 2019)

Buer said:


> A neighbor's kid beat my mother's cat to death years ago. She was a beautiful Maine Coon that loved to be outside. She let it out and somehow it round up dead in my neighbor's yard. He said a dog bit it but there weren't any bite marks on the cat. She didn't get definite proof that the kid did it but from what I heard the kid was really abusive to animals so that's what most likely happened.



Future serial killer, hard at work.

I feel you on this, though.  I had a bunch of cats when I was a kid and we had a huge yard.  They typically always stayed in our yard but sometimes they would wander over to the neighbors, only one of whom actually minded.  She set traps in her yard and would call the Humane Society or the Pound to come get them.  To this day if I'm out for a walk and pass her house I spit in her yard.


----------



## Neon_Noodle (Feb 12, 2019)

That's the reason why the twin kids acted like how they did, their uncle who practically raised them would yell and curse at them.  Their father was from another country and only married the mother for a time to stay in the states.  And she passed away from diabetes.



MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Our various neighbors to the right of us have always had really loud or really weird kids. Turns out that if your primary method of communicating with your kids is shouting and giving attitude then your kids will communicate primarily by shouting and giving you attitude. What a concept!
> Despite the loud kids ( thankfully these ones never talked loudly about killing people like one of the other previous kids did) our last neighbors were never bad, there was some really loud bubblegum pop that would come blaring through my wall in the early morning sometimes (My bedroom is right by their backyard). A few times the dad-guy would invite his moron friends over to get shitfaced and listen to gangster rap until midnight which usually culminated in someone vomiting loudly or a drunken argument about someone's wallet being dunked into a pint of beer.
> 
> That's all fine compared to the bridge troll who lives on the other side of us.
> ...


----------



## Maxliam (Feb 12, 2019)

Lunete said:


> My neighbor once played the Ghostbusters theme on repeat for several hours straight.


Yeah well, who you gonna call about it?


----------



## Slowbro (Feb 13, 2019)

I've got two notable stories of terrible neighbors, lucky me!

I used to live in a crappy apartment with very thin walls, I was on the first floor and had one apartment above me. Every single day the people/kids/whoever (I never found out who lived above me, never saw them) would run from one end to the apartment to the other, sometimes they'd get really frisky and would jump up on to something, then SLAM down onto the floor. This would go on non-stop from usually 6 in the morning, and stop anywhere from 10 to 12 at night. It honestly sounded like some sort of hippo ho-down up there. Some nights they would even just stomp around in the living room for fun. Of course my management company did nothing stating they had no other complaints, etc.

My current neighbor is also a peach, she likes to scream. Her favorite phrases are, "I didn't want this" "Leave me alone," and "Get the fuck out." She doesn't live with anyone but two cats and never has company over, hell she only leaves her apartment so she can stand by the entrance to the complex for hours on end. She also slams things around in her bedroom and kitchen, and this happens at all hours of the night and day. Now, my walls are thick as hell in my current apartment, I can't hear shit from anyone else. But every single apartment that surrounds her gets to listen to her screaming at... The cats? One time I called the cops and that shut her up for about a week before she woke me up at 4 in the morning screaming.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Feb 13, 2019)

In my parent’s neighborhood about four houses down was this house that was built by a blind person. Well, not literally, but it is the weirdest looking thing on the inside. The rooms are all either weirdly angled, small, or both. It looks like it was intended as a Lounge/Meeting space/Clubhouse for an apartment complex rather than a house. The owner couldn’t sell it to anybody. Eventually he rented it to this woman.

This woman may or may not have had a husband, I’m not sure. I don’t know if she was married and then divorced, had a boyfriend or multiple, whatever, the thing was she also had two daughters. At the time I was in my teens, and most of the other kids in the neighborhood were in or around the same age, so the two little girls didn’t really have any playmates as one was maybe five or six and the other was a toddler. Their mother ignored them constantly. The littlest would wander the neighborhood with no shoes, and sometimes half dressed. One time my mother went out to our front porch where my dad was sitting and the little one was sitting there chattering away at him and my dad looked at my mom and said “Who is this kid?”

My mom half wanted to take both the kids in and raise them, but there’s legal issues in that.

The idiot woman who was their mother decided she wanted a dog. So she got two male puppies and never had them neutered. This of course meant her dogs were constantly fighting with each other, pissing all over the walls, and since she paid them as much attention as her kids, tearing the house apart.

Eventually the whole family apparently ran off in the night, which I was told by their landlord as he had to come and effectively tear the entire inside of the house out and rebuild it because between the filth and the destruction by the dogs it was pointless to do any less. It had a few short timers in and out, but I think he finally sold it and those people haven’t been any problem since they finished building the fence to keep their Great Dane in (nice dog, but a bit of an escape artist).


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Feb 14, 2019)

Current neighbors are hippy-dippie artist types. They built some crazy gazebo like structure out of concrete and colored glass. Literal fucking drum circles out there every saturday. Caught fucking moonbeam or wave or whatever they named their pet troon tagging up my fence. (And about half the neighborhood) Oh dear satan the screeching, you ever have some rotting mouldy haired hippy chick with a moustache screech a buzzfeed article at you?


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Feb 14, 2019)

neverendingmidi said:


> In my parent’s neighborhood about four houses down was this house that was built by a blind person. Well, not literally, but it is the weirdest looking thing on the inside. The rooms are all either weirdly angled, small, or both. It looks like it was intended as a Lounge/Meeting space/Clubhouse for an apartment complex rather than a house.



This more the product of an eccentric neighbor than a shitty one (unless ignoring city zoning/rental laws makes one shitty):

The house on my parent's street at the end of the block and opposite end sounds similar to this. An overhead map view of it makes it look like it was built in pieces, resulting in little to no back yard. When I was a young kid, an older locksmith owned the house and apparently partitioned it into multiple apartments - without approval from the city, of course. Further, the inside - especially the basement - was such a maze-like arrangement of corridors he allegedly made over time that it was rumored police & fire were reluctant to go inside for emergencies lest they find a dead end or lose their bearings.

Once he died, someone else bought the house and I think she still owns it to this date. Although the doors and outside lights still exist for at least  2-3 of the partitioned apartments, I don't know if they're occupied (or if they're even up to code enough to be occupied as separate apartments). That said, I think she might have let her long time gardener stay in one of the former "units" until his health failed.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Feb 14, 2019)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> This more the product of an eccentric neighbor than a shitty one (unless ignoring city zoning/rental laws makes one shitty):
> 
> The house on my parent's street at the end of the block and opposite end sounds similar to this. An overhead map view of it makes it look like it was built in pieces, resulting in little to no back yard. When I was a young kid, an older locksmith owned the house and apparently partitioned it into multiple apartments - without approval from the city, of course. Further, the inside - especially the basement - was such a maze-like arrangement of corridors he allegedly made over time that it was rumored police & fire were reluctant to go inside for emergencies lest they find a dead end or lose their bearings.
> 
> Once he died, someone else bought the house and I think she still owns it to this date. Although the doors and outside lights still exist for at least  2-3 of the partitioned apartments, I don't know if they're occupied (or if they're even up to code enough to be occupied as separate apartments). That said, I think she might have let her long time gardener stay in one of the former "units" until his health failed.


I mean it was built at the same time as every other house in the subdivision back in the early 80’s, but I think they only made one. There’s a few different house types, my parent’s house is a type that only has two or three in the area. It was all built at once , just poorly designed. Maybe the original owner of that plot picked it. It used space stupidly, I remember it had huge cathedral ceilings over a downstairs area, like in a McMansion, but it was a third the size of a standard McMansion, so other than that one big room, everything else was squished together.

My mother thought it looked like a partyhouse from the 80’s that should’ve been built near a lake or beach or something. A vacation place rather than normal living space because there were few if any closets. Not in a quiet neighborhood full of families.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Feb 14, 2019)

One time we had some shitty neighbors that broke into (on multiple occasions) and stole two of our cars (not at the same time) and wrecked one, but burned the other one after they joy-rid it.  I'm not sure who they were but the cops got them.

Now we only get cars with car alarms and that can't be gotten into with a damn butter knife.


----------



## Neon_Noodle (Feb 15, 2019)

When I was younger I had neighbors from New Jersey who got mad when some neighborhood kids had gone on their property and built a fort out of a mattress and called the cops thinking that me and my sisters were the culprits.  My father told the cop that we weren't the ones.


----------



## snuffleupagus (Feb 15, 2019)

I lived in a low rent apartment complex in Florida, didn’t even last my one-year lease before I bugged out (details below) and my landlord didn’t even charge me a fine or for the rest of my lease. At the time that place was all I could afford as a college student and minimum wage slave.

First off was the gay couple Cocoa and I can’t remember the other ones name...but he dressed like a woman but still ID as a man. They were weird and their claim to fame was two appearances on Jerry Springer back in the 90s. They enjoyed spending most nights reinacting their Jerry Springer appearances so loudly you could hear every word through the concrete block walls.

Then there was the pedo who showed up in the local pedo alert paper the region started publishing. The creep liked to sit in the breezeway and just watch the kids play. He always gave them candy and was nicknamed The Candy Man. He moved out in the middle of the night after his named showed up in the publication.

The worst was the abusive shitbag though:



Spoiler: Wife and Baby Beater



Then there was the man who liked to beat the breaks off his girlfriend and mother of his infant son. I kind of sort of befriended her because I’m a sucker for a sob story and everyone knew she was abused from the bruises but he never hit the baby. What the fuck ever.

Super long story short, he stepped over the line one evening and hit the baby. She ran screaming from her apartment with her son in her arms, banging on doors and windows as she ran down the breezeway. I opened my door to let her in as her fat fuck of a boyfriend caught up to her and slammed her head into my door frame with his full weight behind it. She dropped her baby and yeah, I came unglued.

The details have been relayed to me by witnesses, I have a vague recollection of events but I grabbed a police baton I kept by the door (home security) and chased the fucker down, beating him about the head and taking pot shots at his kidneys. I also kept yelling at him to “pick on someone your own size” interspersed with a stream of profanity that was of a depravity to make the angels weep. I was maybe 100 lbs and 5’ 2” tall to drive home the hilarity of the situation.

I chased him around the apartment complex and into the waiting arms of the local police. He was sobbing like a baby while they arrested him. I was not arrested, thank goodness, even though I should have been.



After I beat the brakes off that piece of shit, I decided it was best to find other living arrangements. I helped his girlfriend GTFO and moved out shortly after he returned to his apartment. Something about hearing through the ghetto grapevine that my white ass was going down made me reevaluate my finances and find somewhere safer to live.

Funny, the drug dealers in the complex (there were two) were super friendly and great neighbors.


----------



## BeanBidan (Feb 15, 2019)

Lunete said:


> My neighbor once played the Ghostbusters theme on repeat for several hours straight.


I'm sorry. I fell asleep and forgot to turn it off. 

Most of my annoying neighbors are stupid brats yelling like exceptionals and playing outside or crying their asses off. Other annoying neighbor are the ones across my room (I live on the 2nd floor) and the couple are either fighting or fucking really loud. 
Last annoying neighbor is just some female nigger who stalks around the back where my balcony is to see if I'm smoking a cigarette so she can ask to bum one off of me.


----------



## Lunete (Feb 16, 2019)

I have one neighbor who never parks properly.
When I pulled in this evening they were hogging two spots. They didn't even try to park correctly.
We all have to share the parking lot Karen, can you please not park like an asshole.


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 16, 2019)

Volvo240 said:


> Goody. Well one day I get home from work and see a man in his fifties struggling with a giant box of VHS tapes. I hold open the front door that auto locks and get this kindly reply
> " I don't need YOUR help"
> out


Your neighbor was Mr Plinkett?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 16, 2019)

I've had a few in my time.


Spoiler: The Happy Couple



There was this couple living across the street from me. A few months after we moved in, they split up. What would happen, every so often, is that the guy would come along, hammer on the door and start yelling abuse really loudly, which would continue until the police showed up, whereupon he would scarper. This kept happening, sometimes in the middle of the night. I actually asked the woman why she didn't get a restraining order or something, and she was always vague about it. It eventually ended when one of the other neighbours, who was a pretty hefty lad, threatened to kick the shit out of the guy for waking the baby.





Spoiler: The Lads Next Door



There was a bunch of Eastern European guys who lived next door to us. It was kind of a weird neighbourhood -  you'd get middle class families and minimum-wage immigrants living within a few doors of each other. Not really poor, not really rich. I guess these guys were working shift work, because they kept weird hours. The thing was, they used to relax with this really loud, really fast, really shitty Eastern European music. I don't know the genre, but it seemed to involve concertinas. They'd be playing it at 3am, or at 8am, or at 3pm. To be fair, they did keep it down at night after I asked them and were pretty apologetic.

They disappeared eventually, shortly after we got a visit from the police asking how much we knew about them. We said not much. We never found out why the police were asking about them, so who knows? I guess immigration issues.



I don't know if this one counts as a neighbour, but I had the housemate from hell.


Spoiler: Felix



This guy was a friend of my other housemate at the time, so I just assumed that he'd be okay. No. Wrong.

Most obviously, the guy was a moody fucker. He'd get into long sulks and never tell you why, even if you asked. Was it something I'd done? Something the other housemate had done? Something unrelated? Eventually I just started ignoring him, because well, if it's not important enough to tell me, then it's not my business.

He worked shifts at a bar, and had a tendency to bring people back. They'd get here around 1.00am, sometimes staying until 8.00am. Often they'd be loud, usually they'd be drunk. Many times I'd wind up having to get out of bed and tell them to keep it down because it's fucking Tuesday night what is wrong with you. Or I'd wind up having to step over unconscious bodies in the morning on my way to the bathroom. The grossest incident was when I stepped in a puddle of urine in the bathroom, and those outside were treated to me yelling, "How fucking hard is it to aim? Christ!"

Possibly his weirdest habit was redecorating the place. Every few months, he'd decide everything needed remodelling and repainting. Had this idea that our low-rent tiny apartment in a not-too-desirable part of London was going to look like the Ikea catalogue. I'd intermittently get texts explaining that one room or another couldn't be used because the paint was wet or he'd chopped up the worktop or something equally insane. My favourite instance was when he got it in his head that we were going to hold dinner parties, and bought a table that was too large to actually fit into the room. The landlord was actually fine with all this, because it made his shitty apartment look like it was worth something.

Then there was the fact that he was a drinker. He described himself as a "functional alcoholic" in jest. Certainly he was a problem drunk. 

This was brought home to me when, at about 4am, I was awoken by hammering on the door. Like, "being pursued by the hounds of hell" hammering. I was absolutely conked out, so it actually took me a few seconds to register what was happening. I hurried to the door, only to hear the sound of breaking glass. The fucker had kicked the door in. I found myself staring at him, absolutely incandescent with fury. He stared back, apparently equally angry. All I could say was, "We'll talk about this tomorrow," because it was that or absolutely lose it. At 6am, flatmate 3 returned from her holiday and demanded to know what happened to the door. "Felix kicked it in," I said. "I don't know why." Then I was awoken a third time at about 9am by Felix demanding to know what had happened to the door. 

This whole incident resulted in a long meeting which ended in him agreeing to get the door fixed and to cut down on the booze, which actually stuck for about a week.

The worst incident, though, was when he ruined Christmas. We'd had a new boiler installed. Housemate 3 was at her family's place. Felix was staying in the flat over Christmas. I was spending the holiday at my parents' place. As I left, I switched the heating off. At about 10pm, I get an angry phone call from Felix demanding to know what I'd done to the boiler. It turned out that I'd pressed the wrong button - there was one that switched the heating off and one that shut the whole thing down. "And did you try switching the power on again?" "It's not doing anything!" said Felix.

Shit, I thought, I've somehow broken the boiler. And on Christmas! Like the Christmas angel I am, I hightailed it over to the flat (fortunately both the flat and my parents' place were in London, albeit different parts). I didn't drive back then, so this journey was made by bus, with Felix berating me by text all the way. I got there. Felix wasn't talking to me, naturally. I examined the boiler. I pressed the power button. And the whole thing switched back on like nothing had happened. I checked it over a bit, because surely no one would be enough of a cunt to drag me across London on Christmas Eve just for that, especially as that was literally the first thing I suggested. But no, he was exactly that much of a cunt. As I went past his room, I wished him a merry Christmas, before discovering that there was no more public transport, so I had to walk the eleven miles to my parents' place.

Eventually the guy moved out to Essex, having changed his name in the meantime. I didn't even bother saying goodbye. Living with him was utterly depressing, at times getting to the point where I'd actively avoid being in the flat. Since then, we've had a couple of official-looking legal letters addressed to him, so I wonder if that was to do with the name change.

Remember how I mentioned that he was a friend of another flatmate? She moved out after three months because she couldn't stand living with the fucker.



On a lighter note...


Spoiler: The Women



Immediately after the Eastern European guys, we had some women move in. As far as I could tell, they didn't work. They tended to be dressed in casual clothes - hoodies and sweatpants - but their hair and makeup was always really done up, even in the middle of the day.

I eventually worked out what was happening based on their visitors. They'd have a lot of guys visit. All sorts of guys. Young, old, fat, thin, black, white, Asian. They were never friendly. Our front door was right next to theirs, so I'd often encounter them on the doorstep, where they'd either ignore me or acknowledge my greeting with a brief "hi." One day when I was off work, I noticed just how many of these guys there were, and that they usually only stayed for less than an hour. So we had some very tarted-up women who were at home all day and kept receiving short visits from men.

Wondering if I was being paranoid, I decided to sully my Google search history. Looking up "escort services" in my area took me to a website depicting my new neighbours in various states of undress. So yes, our new neighbours were running a brothel.

As neighbours, they were actually okay. Once they learned that I was neither going to avail myself of their services nor report them to the police, they were pretty friendly. Thereafter, whenever I encountered one of their customers on the doorstep, I'd give them a wink and tell them to have fun.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 16, 2019)

Then I can be glad to just have a female neighbor who orgasms way too loud. And her two dogs sound like they violently  destroy each other every few days.
She calmed down and the dogs are actually quite cute.
So this can only mean one thing. I am the problem neighbor.


----------



## KE 521 (Feb 16, 2019)

They should let you vet your neighbors before buying a house. My neighbors are fucking awful people but they are quiet and avoid me since they know I will tell them about themselves so it’s all good. But in my last (rental) place, the guy next door decided to rip up an air conditioning unit in the middle of the night - really loudly - that he stole from an occupied neighboring unit. I guess he wanted to scrap the copper. We weren’t going to rat him out but since we were the newest tenants the landlord was going to blame us. If it’s you or me it ain’t gonna be me so we tattled and dude got a restraining order so he never came back. His shitbag ex wife stayed there with her kids who she left alone all night and rarely fed  poor kids had no chance. The same place the landlord’s son was a junkie and would break into our house with his mom’s key so there was no sign of forced entry. Our shit used to disappear all the time and since we have moved no more disappearances. It was a fairly rural area and the landlord was very hands on so it wasn’t bad except for her dirtbag son. Eventually the landlord moved out and gave her place to the son and his new gf and baby. They were also terrible people and their baby was FAT. Like idk how that’s even possible FAT. Like call Dr. Phil FAT. What is it with poor people and perpetuating the cycles that led them to poverty in the first place? Eugenics now


----------



## kitty shit (Feb 16, 2019)

Up until about a year ago, I had some real bitchy neighbors. They put angry notes in our mailbox every fucking week, claiming we played loud music in the mornings, threw too many parties, and so on and so forth. On top of that, they'd knock on the walls _e v e r y _night, because we "made too much noise". Mind you, we were just watching tv with the volume set so low we could barely hear it ourselves. Once, they even called the cops on us for "being disturbing" and "throwing a party". Well, cops show up, then leaves again, laughing. We'd literally just been three people watching a movie, eating pizza and sharing a six pack of beer. Disturbing party, hah? Btw - we never played music in the mornings _or _threw parties. 

I used to have a real sketchy neighbor where I lived before, too. He was some legit crazy dude. So I wake up one night because somebody's banging on the water pipes. I'd fallen asleep on the living room couch, and said pipe ran through my bedroom wall, so naturally me being 17 and living on my own for the first time am fucking terrified, because it sounds like someone's in my room doing shit. Scared as hell, I decide not to go in there, but to go out on the balcony for a smoke and see if I could calm down some. I'd locked the front door, and it was still closed so after all it wasn't really believable someone would've broken in. Anyway, so I get out on the balcony, and I hear screaming. This crazy dud is obviously arguing - _with himself. _There's a whole lot of "NO! PLEASE! DON'T KILL ME! PLEASE" mixed with "I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU! YOU JUST WAIT! I WILL KILL YOU!". I was about to call the cops when they rolled up in the parking lot. I think they drove him to the loony bin.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Feb 16, 2019)

Not a bad neighbour but the quiet guy who lived across the hall in the apartment building I was living at was going to be evicted because he didn't pay the rent and utilities for a couple of months. Turns out he had a good reason. He was dead. The smell was not pleasant, so technically, considering the way he expired, he was a shitty neighbour.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 16, 2019)

I once reported a neighbor to the landlord since I could hear him and his girlfriend smacking each other around at 3am, on a regular basis.  Apparently, other neighbors in the apartment building could hear it all too.  They didn’t last there very long after that.


----------



## queerape (Feb 17, 2019)

I moved back home because I was sick of babysitting my roommates.


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 17, 2019)

When I was about 10 we had some new neighbors move in next to us. They seemed nice enough at first, but the dad was never around, the wife was crazy, and that crazy rubbed off on their son who was maybe 11. The mother was probably addicted to sleep aids and would just sleep all day and neglect to give her son any attention. Her son and I became kinda acquaintances, we hung out maybe 3-5 times in the few weeks after they moved in. 

The mother took this as a sign that she could just unload her son on us whenever she didn't feel like putting up with him. This usually meant her mother would tell him to go play at our house a few times during the week and every day over the weekends. Thing is that this was never communicated to me or my parents so this kid would just randomly show up, knock on the door, and be like "my mom told me to play here." This was annoying but my parents put up with it because his mom was a piece of shit. This kid was super entitled and wasn't fun to play with. He'd whine constantly if he couldn't play a game exactly how he wanted to, which usually meant him inventing rules or breaking rules so he could always win. Whenever I'd win at anything he'd accuse me of cheating and quickly switch to a game he thought he'd be able to win (he only ever wanted to play board games). Most of the time we'd just watch TV so it was tolerable. He constantly touched and made a mess of my things and the one time I went to his house he threw a fit when I picked up one of his Pokemon cards that was just laying on the floor. This went on for about a month. 

The tipping point came when one day he showed up unannounced as he usually did. He came to the kitchen door, which was closed, and tried to open it. Didn't even knock. I was having none of that and was sick of his shit so I tried to lock the door before he could open it. I was right up against the door and about to lock it and when he saw me he just barged in, knocking me down in the process, turned to my mom who was in the kitchen with me, and asked her "what's for lunch?" as if nothing was wrong. Apparently his mom told him to have lunch with us that day. My told him to get out and she called his mom in another room. I couldn't hear what my mom was saying but I could tell she was pissed and trying really hard not to yell. He was not welcomed back to our house after that and I ignored him whenever possible. 

Years later I found out that, after he was barred from coming to our house, the mom pulled the this same shit with another neighbor and their kids. This didn't last though as they moved away after only having been in the neighborhood for less than a year. Never found out why they moved. I still can't decide if he acted like this because his mom would take pills and sleep all day, or if she took pills and slept all day because he acted like this.


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 17, 2019)

When I was a kid we had a neighbor who drank all the time but lived alone and was quiet about it so we never really had any problems with him.  He lived there for less than a year.  We didn't see him for a while and eventually saw a few strangers moving his stuff out of the house.  Turned out that he was drinking with some friends and they got into an argument and someone threw him off of a balcony and killed him.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 17, 2019)

the little tiny dog my neighbors in back of me have. that thing has so much energy my dog and it would have chasing matches on each side of the fence, enough to the point we couldn't get my dog to come in at times. i understand beagles (which is what my dog was) do this kind of stuff, but please, come in when we call you.


----------



## Southern Belle (Feb 17, 2019)

I've got another one. This one's about a decade or so old, but I'll never forget it.


Spoiler: it's kinda long and involves a felon and a swat team near the end



Moved into a new place after our landlord sold the place and the new owners didn't know they inherited some renters. So we didn't have time to properly scope a place out before moving. Luckily a co-worker of my mom was desperately looking for renters because she couldn't seem to keep people in the place. So we move right in. First neighbor we meet seems really chill. She welcomes us to the neighborhood and tells us where the parks are, what places deliver to the neighborhood, etc. There was nothing that screamed "crazy" or sent up any red flags. She was just a quiet 40 something lady that liked gardening. We were mistaken. We were sooooo mistaken.

It started a few months after we moved in. By this time none of the other neighbors had told us anything about this. Apparently when we moved in, she'd just been put back on her meds and got out of the psych ward.... Again. After a few months she'd run out of her meds, couldn't afford them she claimed, and the psycho screaming at all hours of the night would begin and last until she was carted off by police again. This had, according to other neighbors, been the norm for years. We soon learned to live with this fact of life and started waiting for the show to start because it was our entertainment most of the time. She would scream about anything from the Navy using sonar trained dolphins to spy on her in the bath (from her toilet) to the space shuttles really being the lizard people sending human slaves to space. This woman was absolutely psychotic. The best thing ever though was this one car. No one knew who it was, but he became known by the street as "The Red Car Fucker" because that's what she'd call him every single time he drove by. The windows were tinted too dark to see who it was, or if it was even a man or a woman. But like clockwork every Saturday at 12:57PM that car would start at one end of the street, rev it's engine, and speed by. And this woman if she wasn't already outside with an improvised weapon would come running out in her bathrobe and slippers throwing shit at this car while she screamed that she was gonna "get that red car fucker!"

It all came to an end, though, late one summer night. Her husband had escaped prison. I never did learn everything he was locked away for, but attempted murder of his wife was on the list. So naturally the police thought doing a stake out at the paranoid and unstable wife's place was a good idea. After two weeks of nothing, they figured the husband wasn't going to make contact and moved on to other leads. Only... he did make contact. They had "reconciled" and she was hiding him in the crawl space under her house. The only reason he was caught was the dudes in the house behind hers saw someone lurking around her back door when they took their trash out. Full swat team, rifles and all, stormed her house in the middle of the night and carried him off. All the while the woman is screaming that she knew the government was watching her through the toilet.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Feb 18, 2019)

About 40 years ago we had some neighbors who weren't outright horrible, but who did some shitty things now and then.  It was a divorced teacher and her two sons, both in their mid-to-late teens.  It was the younger son that was the problem, really - he'd ride his motorcycle where he wasn't supposed to, which pissed off my parents, because this kid had a habit of tearing up patches of ground (NOT on his mom's property) doing donuts or whatever on his motorbike.

One time after one of these incidents, we had been out visiting relatives and came home to find a literal coil of human waste on our porch, and it was dark out.  We can't prove it was that kid (if they had DNA testing back in the day we probably could have), but there is a strong suspicion it was him.

Anyway, the divorced teacher sold the house in the late 1980s and we never heard tell of the kids again, though one of my siblings got her as a teacher one year, she was ok.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Feb 18, 2019)

kitty shit said:


> There's a whole lot of "NO! PLEASE! DON'T KILL ME! PLEASE" mixed with "I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU! YOU JUST WAIT! I WILL KILL YOU!". I was about to call the cops when they rolled up in the parking lot. I think they drove him to the loony bin.


Guy must've been a Blazing Saddles fan.


----------



## Petronella (Feb 18, 2019)

The neighbors of the lady we're currently staying with put rat poison all over the neighborhood yards and sidewalks to get rid of squirrels. They didn't ask permission or even tell anyone before they did this, just put rat poison in other people's yards. Her (lady we live with) dog got hold of some during a walk and ate it. Dog went into liver failure as a result and had to be put down. She confronted the neighbors about it and they played dumb.

 The neighbor also has like 87 kids and during the summer she lets them run around unsupervised all day. On rare occasions she'll come sit on her porch and play on her phone while "watching" them. One time they were literally climbing all over my roommate's car and she ignored them then bitched at my roommate when she told them to leave her car alone. We have to get mail delivered to our old place because the kids have been known to swipe packages off people's porches and claim they "found" it.


----------



## The Queen of Trash (Feb 19, 2019)

My walls are thin and I can hear my neighbor piss like a race horse. 

Oh and there’s the problem of letting in anyone into the building, including the homeless. I can kind of get it. It’s cold out and they can chill in the stairwell to get out of it for a bit. But it’s all fun and games until I have to call the cops because one repeatedly tries to break into my apartment.


----------



## Count groudon (Feb 19, 2019)

So we got these two neighbors, very sweet people, always fun to chat with, probably best example of what a neighbor should act like that you could ever find. They obviously aren’t the subject of this post, the actual motherfucker I shall enlighten y’all about is the husband’s crazy war vet brother with a metal plate in his head who lives with them. The guy isn’t exactly rude, on the contrary he’s pretty chummy despite his obvious insanity, and he’s a pretty decent guy at heart. The main thing that everyone in my neighborhood can’t stand about him is his dogs. You see, he had two very large labs that he made absolutely no attempt to train or ever take care of, and he never kept either of them in their house or on leashes, so they would spend all day every fucking day running around the neighborhood tearing into trash cans, chasing cars in the middle of the road, and pissing and shitting on every single square inch of the area. The little fuckers were aggressive too, they’d wander into people’s yards and If anyone tried to run them off they’d bark, growl, and occasionally snap at anyone who got near them. Everyone was sick of them, and everyone made it a point to talk to the guy and his family about doing something about the dogs before they got themselves killed or attacked someone resulting in a lawsuit but they’d always promise to do something about it and proceed to sit on their asses while these mutts kept terrorizing the local population. This went on for about 3 years straight until a few weeks ago when one of the dogs attempted to chase a garbage truck and promptly got himself thrown off the road and onto my neighbors car parked about 15 feet away from the road. The poor thing was in rough shape, from what I heard it was absolutely mangled and was still alive and howling out in sheer agony for quite a while before the guy’s brother came down to get it and took it to the vet to be put down. Ever since then the other one still wanders around, but he doesn’t really bother anyone and he mostly tends to stay around the area where the other dog got hit with his nose to the ground, like he’s trying to find him.

I have to admit those dogs really pissed me off, especially because I had to be careful of when I could take my dog for a walk because theyd bark at him and try to chase him if they were around, but I hate that one of them got hurt like that. Wasn’t really their fault they acted like that, without anyone trying to keep them in line they couldn’t really help it, they were just following their nature.


----------



## Bluey (Feb 22, 2019)

I live in a flat where these people above us moved in.  Each unit is suppose to house two or three people.  There are 12 people live in one.  Everyday to night, it sounds like these people are dropping weights down the stairs.  Their kids are far worse.  Their oldest kid is eight years old and is a brat.  Kid once screamed at 1 AM at his mother, screaming that he hats her and ran around outside, screaming and crying.

Make matters worse, the mom of the kids, she has three would throw dirty nappies out the window and onto the lot.  Brats leave their fucking toys all over.  They already punched a hole in the hallway's walls.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Feb 23, 2019)

^ Refugees?

There's a faggot that lives down my street who has his gay little chopper with the muffler cut off, that either works nights or is just that much of a faggot that he has to drive past my house at 1am every day.


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 23, 2019)

Damocles_Sword said:


> ^ Refugees?
> 
> There's a faggot that lives down my street who has his gay little chopper with the muffler cut off, that either works nights or is just that much of a faggot that he has to drive past my house at 1am every day.



It would be a real shame if someone was waiting for him with a spike strip one night...


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Feb 23, 2019)

My God these stories are horrifying but entertaining. I feel like I've been lucky with my neighbors so I just have boring stories, though on most nights I hear some loud metallic banging, makes me think they're either gunshots or fireworks going off. I don't know what (or which of) my neighbors are doing on those nights, though, I can't see shit every time I look out because of the tree, and if they're doing anything like that, they're either doing it down in the green area (we live on a cul-de-sac) or it's somewhere in their front yard. It'd go on sporadically for an hour, so I don't know, but I've only heard it at night.

Our other neighbors whom we adore years back had decided to lease out their home for rent shortly after a brief fire broke out in their attic, so we've had a few families move in and out of there. Only one of the families were pretty trashy, they were always leaving out junk in the yard that was spilling into ours and the kids were probably homeschooled, if at all, but they didn't bother anyone. They'd mostly just get notices about their trash though they'd never do anything about it. Once they moved out the property was cleaned up, and then the neighbors after them had a fluffy gray cat who'd wander the block and probably allied with my cat against a tabby for the time they were there. Was a cute little thing, but had the tendency to nip at your feet otherwise. 

At my childhood home, my mom for years would call the police on neighbors for playing loud music. The house was a rental home, apparently it always was, so multiple families moved in and out of there for the decade we were there. I remember Mom looking over the fence once because she suspected that Renter of the Month was burning trash in the backyard, but far as I know it was never proven. Mom never liked that house, it's one of the reasons we moved because according to her there were evil spirits living in it and it creeped her out. It's apparently the reason all of those nice families would move out because they weren't comfortable living there despite it being a quiet neighborhood. And even years after we moved and we checked back once out of curiosity, we learned the house was _still_ a rent home, so who knows.

My grandparents live in a pretty shady neighborhood, which they've said didn't used to be that bad when they first moved in in the '80s, but poor people (most of them illegal aliens) and shit lower property values and the like. But it's a trailer park, always was, so I just have to take their word for it that it _used_ to be a nice neighborhood until it got to the point my grandfather had to install bars on the windows because they weren't there when I was a kid. My grandparents pretty much are the only ones left who make the attempt to take care of their yard next to my aunt who lives down the block where my great-grandparents used to live (I think the house is paid off?), everyone else is a redneck or other white/ghetto trash who just don't give a shit but are otherwise chill around my grandfather any time he strikes up a conversation with them. When I was staying with them for college, one of their neighbors was some old guy not all there in the head who typically sat out on his porch staring at random shit who eventually had to be taken to a home or someplace (unless he had died, I don't remember). There was an old calico cat he called "Kitty-Cat" that I think was a stray he was just feeding that we ended up taking the reigns when he left for about a year or so until she suddenly stopped showing up. Whoever lives there now has/had a dog that once got knocked up so there were puppies that had escaped into the yard when I got home from class. There's probably dogs running wild around the neighborhood all the time for all I know, but I never heard them.

But yeah, because of all the trash it's not uncommon for a trailer to go up in flames, but those typically were abandoned trailers, so we suspect electrical fires or arson (mostly this) majority of the time, though it wouldn't surprise me if a lot of them were the result of meth labs exploding. There was one that caught fire out of the blue right across the street that we watched burn waiting for the fire department when we were having a family gathering. It didn't burn to the ground like the others, though, but I don't think anyone's lived in it since.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Feb 23, 2019)

I lived once in a small touristy civil war town in the south. The kind of town that seems quaint at first but if you live there it is a shit hole. I loved the house we rented it was a big 1840s Greek revival house on a slender lot so the old houses were on top of each other. The first neighbors next door in the historic duplex were great but they ended up evicted and the people that moved in next were majorly inbred trash.  They were like the Bupkis family from the movie Christmas Story. When they moved in they brought trash from their old place things like tires and bent metal. They also had to many dogs and built kennels for them that they kept the poor things in. While living there they picked fights with all their neighbors. They had four broke down trucks they never used and shoved rubbish in and would dump food that they did not eat along the fence line things like pot roast. The neighborhood ended becoming invested with with mice. I even one day getting in my car saw a rat crawl out of a hole in their brick work it looked at me hissed and scurried back in. When winter came that year it was strangely to cold and one of the dogs froze to death. This happened despite everyone in the neighborhood calling animal control because a strong cold front was coming and it was feared it would happen. The health department and animal control were very similar to Chris-Chan's Greene county and it did no good to call them. When summer came those kennels I mentioned were filled with two feet of dog excrement finally after pictures were sent to the health department and animal control the dogs taken away. We tried complaining to the town. We were asked if we rented or owned we said rented they blew us off and said "we could always move" and refused to do anything saying it was up to their landlord to fix the issue. While living there they had one son get five years in prison for selling meth. The daughter got into physical fights with her mother and rumor was the family was in the Klan. When we could we moved and I later found out they ended up getting evicted. Not before they completely destroyed their side of the duplex a home that was built in the 1820s. The house was so trashed that the landlord had to haul truck loads of rubbish out of the unit.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Feb 23, 2019)

Our family spent like 20 years (18 of them my life)  living in a communal flat, it was like having shitty roommates you can't get rid of, ever. The father was a violent drunk (managed to drink himself into a lethal heart attack when I was 16), daughter gross (I know kids are often obsessed with farts and such, but this was somethng else), and mother kept stealing my mom's cosmetics, but, as mom kind of got along with her, the blame always fell on me (who didn't even use cosmetics).


----------

